

Making Money on the Web, the How-To Way - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/23/technology/23howto.html

======
nutmeg
So, Metacafe payments start at $100 for 20,000 views ($5 CPM?) and YouTube is
doing $1,600 for 2 million views ($0.80 CPM?).

Does anyone know the rates of other sites, and why does YouTube pay so little?

